# HEADS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

So, I was sitting here tonight trying to figure out what to do while the Tigers were in a rain delay. What better way to pass the time than to send out some bombs. 2 bogies in the air tomorrow morning. Incoming!!! Heads up!!!!!

9405 5036 9930 0185 9548 6X
9405 5036 9930 0185 9548 7X


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Why is that one the size of a fridge?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

That Big one looks scary!!!


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Why is that one the size of a fridge?


It contains a cigar midget. They live with you and maintain your collection, prepare them for you when you're ready to smoke and even help eliminate foul odors. If you trust them enough, you give them your credentials for online vendors and they will even fulfill your orders as they see fit.

Cigar midgets are 'big' in Cuba, but with that whole embargo thing, they've become really difficult to find in the States. I was really surprised no one here has one.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

akneipp said:


> It contains a cigar midget. They live with you and maintain your collection, prepare them for you when you're ready to smoke and even help eliminate foul odors. If you trust them enough, you give them your credentials for online vendors and they will even fulfill your orders as they see fit.
> 
> Cigar midgets are 'big' in Cuba, but with that whole embargo thing, they've become really difficult to find in the States. I was really surprised no one here has one.


Well then, Mike, now that Adam has filled me in - that fridge-sized box better be coming to my house, or you better start coughing up some information about your sources.

I know we have to be careful when talking about Cuban products but I want a Cigar Midget and I want him now!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought everyone had cigar rolling midgets. I prefer to call mine a vertically challenged cigar roller. sounds more official than midget.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

be quiet max!

don't worry guys...they look like duds to me


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like trouble for someone.

opcorn:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Trouble for you popcorn boy!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

max gas said:


> I thought everyone had cigar rolling midgets. I prefer to call mine a vertically challenged cigar roller. sounds more official than midget.


No. When I received my "So You Want To Smoke Cigars?" welcoming packet the Cuban Midget was missing.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

you know, if you had kept a better eye on the cigar rolling chupacabra you wouldn't need a midget.

I'm pretty convinced that the large box actually contains a vinotemp, mike is apparently trying to catapult someone very hard down the slope.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought that was a lot of exclamation points in the thread title, but they're seemingly warranted with the size of that box.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Fairly certain ive managed to remain safe from this one! Thank god, cus with a box that size the person who gets hit is gonna have a lot of cleaning up to do.

I betcha theres a 25 or 50 ct humi in the big box... Cant wait to see if im right opcorn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

that box is to big for a vertically challenged roller...... mine uses and old liberty coffin for a bed...... you must have a fake check your sources.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> you know, if you had kept a better eye on the cigar rolling chupacabra you wouldn't need a midget.


I miss the little guy. :violin:



kapathy said:


> that box is to big for a vertically challenged roller...... mine uses and old liberty coffin for a bed...... you must have a fake check your sources.


Know your provenance!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

max gas said:


> I thought everyone had cigar rolling midgets. I prefer to call mine a vertically challenged cigar roller. sounds more official than midget.


Torcedorito...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

max gas said:


> I thought everyone had cigar rolling midgets. I prefer to call mine a vertically challenged cigar roller. sounds more official than midget.


Lol! I resent this comment I am neither vertically challenged (ok a little) nor a cigar roller (I just supply).

Even I'm interested to see who they go out to and I was there...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like one bogie and one flying fortress...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

If that's what a rain delay will cause I can't imagine what would happen if there was a cancellation!! Somebody better watch out!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Why is that one the size of a fridge?


lmao thats what i was thinkin thats not just a bomb thats a nuke


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> If that's what a rain delay will cause I can't imagine what would happen if there was a cancellation!! Somebody better watch out!


I'd imagine being a Tigers fan, you'd have plenty of time to send out bombs...

Go RedSox!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

:rain::rain::rain::lever::boom:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So did that big one land yet or did I just miss it?


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

smirak said:


> I'd imagine being a Tigers fan, you'd have plenty of time to send out bombs...
> 
> Go RedSox!


yea but even I have free time since my team just keeps winning.. 8.5 games up.. Go Phils!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> So did that big one land yet or did I just miss it?


Delivered this morning. you just have to be patient for the post Shawn


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Delivered this morning. you just have to be patient for the post Shawn


I'm a patient? Where am I? Is it terminal?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Man!!!! That is one helluva M.O.A.B.'s!!!!!! I hope the poor bastard receiving that Bid Ass Bomb is jug into the sie of Mount Rushmore!!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

mailing a box that big just doesnt make sense who would do silly things like that..... getting late someone better start posting pics soon... im getting impatient


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> mailing a box that big just doesnt make sense who would do silly things like that..... getting late someone better start posting pics soon... im getting impatient


i am too Kevin. I know whats in it and i'm getting antsy. I believe the person getting it has an irregular work schedule. I'm sure once it's recieved, they will be posted.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> i am too Kevin. I know whats in it and i'm getting antsy. I believe the person getting it has an irregular work schedule. I'm sure once it's recieved, they will be posted.


is that a hint? im just glad usps got delivered before i left for work


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

anything posted on this?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing yet. Kind of wondering if it was really delivered. If nothing is posted by tomorrow, I might text the recipient and make sure it arrived ok.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Update for you kevin. Bomb has landed and pics will be posted tonight. Just got confirmation from the lucky recipient


----------

